# My New (to me) 2007 VW Touran



## saul (Nov 27, 2013)

*2007 VW Touran*

This car has recently been passed on to me and will serve as my daily driver and will be long term detailing project and whatever the car decides to throw at me.

It has FSH from VW and only 85K on the clock. As the previous owner is my brother I know the above is all true.

Brother is definitely not into clean cars and detailing so car definitely needs some tlc.

So where to start..? The interior,  3 small kids is all I can say. Was greeted to some horrific interior.

There was no way I was getting into the car before a quick clean. Nothing a bit of elbow grease and Meg's APC couldn't shift. Pics of only 1 backseat, needless to say the rest of the seats were pretty much the same. Roof lining and door cards also needed some attention, but nothing major.

The seats and interior will all be done again in the summer.

















Some general pics of exterior.












































































































Yesterday managed to give the car a much needed wash.

Products used
BH Auto Foam via Mesto foam sprayer
Car Chem 1900:1 shampoo
BH DSW
Nilco glass cleaner

So this was my first time using both the BH products and all I can say is WOW!! Autofoam for me is a game changer.

Didn't get any during pics, here are a couple of afters.































Didn't come up too bad after the wash. Once the weather has sorted itself out slightly will do a panel by panel full decon and paint correction. Wheels will be looked at in the summer.


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

That cleaned up well


----------



## percymon (Jun 27, 2007)

Well that's most of the the mucky hand prints gone !

A nice project, recent premium tyres a bonus too.

Can see plenty of little jobs to do which will make a big difference to the overall appearance (number plate screws or covers for one)


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

Looks very smart overall once washed. Just needs wheels doing and then dressing of plastics and tyres - it'll look great once those little jobs have been done.


----------



## saul (Nov 27, 2013)

percymon said:


> Well that's most of the the mucky hand prints gone !
> 
> A nice project, recent premium tyres a bonus too.
> 
> Can see plenty of little jobs to do which will make a big difference to the overall appearance (number plate screws or covers for one)


Hand prints are still there , think they will only disappear once the paint is corrected.

Tyres were changed by me a week or so ago, had a flat and then found out the 3 were totally knackered.

Loads of little jobs to go, got a few places where some paint touch up is required. Was thinking of updating the plates to metal pressed, but the screws will definitely be changed.

Was thinking of either plastic dip or vinyl wrap the grill blades, tad too much chrome for my liking.


----------



## saul (Nov 27, 2013)

Rayaan said:


> Looks very smart overall once washed. Just needs wheels doing and then dressing of plastics and tyres - it'll look great once those little jobs have been done.


Will hopefully be having the wheels done in the summer, debating either one standard colour or diamond cut like below









Sent from my Android device


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

saul said:


> Will hopefully be having the wheels done in the summer, debating either one standard colour or diamond cut like below
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I always thought the originals were diamond cut?

Only problem is, diamond cut doesn't tend to last too long so probably better off in the long term doing a standard paint refurb


----------



## saul (Nov 27, 2013)

Rayaan said:


> I always thought the originals were diamond cut?
> 
> Only problem is, diamond cut doesn't tend to last too long so probably better off in the long term doing a standard paint refurb


Mine look more like a two tone paint job. I'll probably go with a standard refurb. Got a few months to think of a colour

Sent from my Android device


----------



## ibiza55 (Feb 22, 2008)

Lovely jubbly, nice turnaround.


----------



## Del-GTi (Mar 31, 2007)

Quite the transformation already.

Excellent work.


----------



## saul (Nov 27, 2013)

Del-GTi said:


> Quite the transformation already.
> 
> Excellent work.


Thanks, hoping to get the paint correction started this weekend.


----------



## H-M3 (Jul 13, 2006)

saul said:


> Thanks, hoping to get the paint correction started this weekend.


What are you hoping to tackle the paint with?
I see your in London, keep an eye on weather:thumb::buffer:


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

looks like its come up well fella


----------



## saul (Nov 27, 2013)

H-M3 said:


> What are you hoping to tackle the paint with?
> I see your in London, keep an eye on weather:thumb::buffer:


Plan is Scholl S20 Black with green CG Hex pads. Also have some Koch Chemie H8 left if I need to up my game plan.

As I don't have a drive or garage, my main issue is finding parking outside the house


----------



## saul (Nov 27, 2013)

So today weather held out and managed to some paint correction. Decided to work on the bonnet.










So firstly the decon, BH Korrosol didn't show up much and a quick clay using the farecla mitt and then a once over with BH medium clay.

















Then a few inspection pics
























Tried Scholl S20, but I think the 11 year old paint was a bit too much and in the end it was Koch Chemie H8.02 using the green CG Hex Logic pad and finished off with Scholl S40 and red LC red hydrotech.

















Then finished off with a coat of CG bkacklight and a BH DSW as lsp.
























Not exactly perfect but for a 11 year old daily driver, I'm a happy chappy!!


----------



## threadbear (Apr 13, 2012)

Always good to see hard work and dedication applied to regular everyday cars. Coming up a treat, your Touran. Well done.


----------



## ibiza55 (Feb 22, 2008)

Lovely jubbly, a bit of hard work and look what you can achieve, well done matey.


----------



## saul (Nov 27, 2013)

So... bit of a revive and also an update.

After a very very long time (work,life,health) managed to grab some time today and give the car some more much needed TLC.

Managed to work on the rear door panel which was laden with swirls and kids sun lotion hand prints.

Washed the panel down using Meguiar's Wash Plus+, awesome product to use highly recommended.

So to start with a few pics of the general condition ( Always hate it when the car is washed and those hand prints stick out like a sore thumb)

As you can see the paint is rather flat and tired looking.








[/URL]pic 1 by saul, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/URL]pic 2 by saul, on Flickr[/IMG]

pic 3 by saul, on Flickr

Couple of pics,... work in progress. Didn't really expect too much from the paint in all honesty.








[/URL]pic 4 by saul, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/URL]pic 5 by saul, on Flickr[/IMG]

And the final result..:thumb::thumb::thumb:








[/URL]pic 6 by saul, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/URL]pic 8 by saul, on Flickr[/IMG]

Last but not least, who doesn't love a decent reflection shot (pity the weather was a bit dull today)








[/URL]pic 7 by saul, on Flickr[/IMG]

Not bad for someone who doesn't have a garage or driveway to work from, or any of those flash worklights (should I still invest in one, even though I work outside??)

Thanks for stopping by.


----------



## sshooie (May 15, 2007)

Great turnaround and I love the colour.


----------



## saul (Nov 27, 2013)

sshooie said:


> Great turnaround and I love the colour.


It's nice to turnaround an old daily driver. Shiny new supercars can only get shinier I suppose.


----------



## percymon (Jun 27, 2007)

Great result on the hand prints &#55357;&#56397;


----------



## LeeS (Jan 27, 2014)

Awesome job Saul... love the colour too...


----------

